# PowerBelts vs. Sabots



## SoCal Kid (Apr 10, 2007)

I have use PoweBelts in my CVA because they're recommended but i couldn't get any accuracy w/100gr. o' 777. i also heard that they break apart when they hit bone, is that true? ill try sabots when i get my new scope. info appreciated


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It all depends on the type of bullet. Powerbelt offers many different styles and types and grains of bullets.

I use 295 gr HP with 100 gr of 777 pellets. I am very satisfied with the outcome. It has passed through all the deer I have shot. With a big exit wound. So it is doing its job of expanding.

The sabots are good bullets. But one thing I don't like is that u are shooting a .45 caliber bullet if you are shooting a .50 cal. Plus a second shot will not be as accurate because of the barrel fouling. Sabots are very dirty gun.

I know a second shot with a muzzleloader is extremley rare. But what I am thinking is if I have a clean miss.....I want my second shot to be just as accurate. Because I have shot 4 times in a day with my powerbelts. That also equaled 3 dead deer......(Clean miss on my first shot.)

Edit: Also to let you know my max distance shot is about 100 yards. So that is another reason for power belts.


----------



## SoCal Kid (Apr 10, 2007)

hey chuck,

Are those HP the lead or copper kind? Are you losing accuracy by not using Aerotips?


----------



## blkbear8 (Feb 23, 2007)

It's a crap shoot!!! You just have to experiment with each.

I find the sabot'd .45s in my Encore 50 cal fly better than both the shockwaves and the powerbelts. I've shot 4 deer with it so far between 50 and 100yds and none of them took a step. 90 grains of triple 7.

Buddy of mine shoots an omega with the Schockwaves, he didn't like the way the powerbelts flew. But he shoots 150 grains of pellets. He shot a deer at 225 yards. He did have a scope on it and practiced quite a bit, but........


----------



## Gary (Sep 29, 2004)

My muzzleloader shoots the Barnes Expander MZ the best using 95 grains of Swiss black powder.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So Cal.....the they are the copper plated ones.

One thing to be careful of muzzleloading is not to use too much powder. Yes your gun maybe able to handle 150 gr. of powder.....but can the bullet. With powerbelts you need a solid bullet and a heavy grain bullet to push 150 grains of powder. Because I have noticed that lighter bullets can fragment in the air when pushing long distance shots. Yes they expand before reach your intended targets.

But like others have mentioned it is a crap shoot. Just get out and experiment with the distances u will be shooting and type of game.

I need to experiment with what I am going to use on a bear hunt coming this fall.....I might switch to the powerbelt titaniums....but who knows.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm pushing a 245grn powerbelt out of my Knight muzzleloader with 100grns of 777. It'll do the trick on just about any shot I could take on a deer around where I hunt. The second deer I shot was 40 yards running away and it got blasted through the spine and out the chest and the bullet was completely intact when it cam out. None of it broke off inside and it did a great job at dropping that deer. I'm very pleased with them.


----------

